# ex trying to manipulate the system and me, need advice



## nothingleft (Aug 22, 2012)

my ex husband has not worked full time in 7 years, and not because he couldnt. he just finished 2 years of school and recently found another "weekend" job. this is causing us a lot of disagreement with access to the children. i work on a 2 wk shift rotation (2wks days, 2wks afternoons), he is trying to work the system so he has the kids during the week and i have them on weekends with mid week access on my day shift which i obviously disagree to. i believe he is working under the table for cash during the week and i am trying to find out for sure. i also make more than him and he is seeking child support if we have shared custody. he stands no chance of getting any more that 50% as we had a social worker do an assessment in the best interest of the children. he has bullied me our entire marriage and believes he will win this argument as he has most in the past because i just got too tired of fighting and gave in to many things i shouldnt have. does anyone have any knowledge about this area, can he be forced to work full time so the schedule is more fair? 
he has a dragon lady for a lawyer who plays hardball and they have been trying to make me look bad through this because i underwent stress and took some time off work to get through some difficult times. i am just so tired of all this and dont want to proceed to court but will if i have to, i am offering a fair deal but it messes with his choice to only work on weekends.


----------



## Sod (Aug 20, 2011)

It sounds like you may not have a choice. Hopefully you get a knowledgeable attorney to sort out your legal options. The courts wont give either of you what you want so if you cannot agree, review the state guidelines and see where you are heading. You dont need to be bullied by him or his attorney, you both have rights. Use them and start by getting your own attorney to help you make the non-emotional progress in getting a separation agreement/divorce done


----------

